# GDL Tips



## California6345 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I'll be in Guadalajara for a few days and thought it would be a good idea to get last second tips from anyone living in the area. Specifically, should I leave my phone locked up (I've been to SA a few times and know its generally not smart to use it as a camera to avoid being targeted)? 

The second is if there are any areas/districts I should steer clear of (example the hills of brazil for those who have been). 

Other than that if there are any cool places that I should visit I'm up for suggestions too (male in my late twenties) thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

California6345 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'll be in Guadalajara for a few days and thought it would be a good idea to get last second tips from anyone living in the area. Specifically, should I leave my phone locked up (I've been to SA a few times and know its generally not smart to use it as a camera to avoid being targeted)?
> 
> ...


If you are implying that you might be targeted because you take out a cell phone in public, don't worry about it. Half the population of Guadalajara walks or drives around talking on a cell phone. However there have been a few cases of people yanking a phone out of someone's hand and running or riding a bicycle away with it. So it pays to not be so engrossed in it that you don't pay attention to the people around you. 

As far as areas to avoid, I really don't know any. They might exist, but I haven't really come across any in four years of roaming around a lot. The area around the old bus station (Central Vieja) is kind of seedy and might not be the best place to be at night. Generally, the east side of town, east of Calzada Independencia is poorer than the west side, but that is too big a generalization to be of much use.

As far as things to do and see, that could be a long list: the usual city things, cathedral, museums, then hiking in the Bosque, tour a tequila factory, visit a Peublo Magico, Lake Chapala, the Barranca, a punk/goth flea market, a huge indoor market (San Juan de Dios), Mariachi plaza. I could go on, it all depends on your interests.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

Guadalajara is the birthplace of mariachi music. If you wind up looking for a place to dine some evening, there is a restaurant/bar called Bariachi that serves excellent food and showcases world class mariachi bands. It is out Avenida Vallarta about 15 minutes from centro, an easy taxi ride.


----------



## California6345 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. It sounds a tad safer than other areas in SA, but I won't be taking my chances since I've seen guys get mugged for their iPhones inside a bar/club in SA before. That being said I'll treat it like another city in SA. 

Did not know about some of the touristy items mentioned so thank you for that as well. Looking forward to the trip!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

California6345 said:


> Thank you for the replies. It sounds a tad safer than other areas in SA, but I won't be taking my chances since I've seen guys get mugged for their iPhones inside a bar/club in SA before. That being said I'll treat it like another city in SA.


One thing to keep in mind, if by SA you mean South America (and not Saudi Arabia!), Mexico is not in SA, but rather in North America.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> One thing to keep in mind, if by SA you mean South America (and not Saudi Arabia!), Mexico is not in SA, but rather in North America.


Unless you learned your geography in Europe. According to several Europeans I have talked to, they are taught that Mexico is part of South America and there is no Central America. We North Americans are taught that Mexico is part of North America and there is a place to its south called Central America and then South America starts with Ecuador/Colombia/Venezuela.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

circle110 said:


> Unless you learned your geography in Europe. According to several Europeans I have talked to, they are taught that Mexico is part of South America and there is no Central America. We North Americans are taught that Mexico is part of North America and there is a place to its south called Central America and then South America starts with Ecuador/Colombia/Venezuela.


Since the OP's internet moniker is California 6345, I have the feeling that he's from the States. Unfortunately, geography has not been a subject taught properly in most US schools for many years.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Not much else has been taught in the primary and secondary schools of the USA for some 35 years!
We have to import Indian & Chinese brains and Mexican manpower to even attempt to survive. 
Today, if you remind someone that 'up' is a different direction where they are standing, compared to your location, they'll either argue or be completely dumbfounded.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*45 years ago in Canada*



circle110 said:


> Unless you learned your geography in Europe. According to several Europeans I have talked to, they are taught that Mexico is part of South America and there is no Central America. We North Americans are taught that Mexico is part of North America and there is a place to its south called Central America and then South America starts with Ecuador/Colombia/Venezuela.


In Canada we were taught world geography very well. Americans my age were not in my experience of living 30 plus years in the US. Mexicans my age or younger were not taught science very well in primary and secondary schools in my experience. They do not know ventilation, capillary action, mold, damp towels left on a pile to mold, etc. They certainly like to use lots of bleach everywhere but can t seem to understand were the mold and smells come from in the first place.


----------



## California6345 (Nov 6, 2011)

Haha I didn't want to start a SA vs central America debate on geographies,I definitely know the difference was just trying to compare the levels of danger. Example anyone whose been to Colombia outside of the big 4 (Cali, med, bogota, cartegena) knows its very very stupid to take out an iPhone or walk around with anything of value (nice watch etc) particularly at night. Thanks again to anyone with more info on GDL though!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

California6345 said:


> Haha I didn't want to start a SA vs central America debate on geographies,I definitely know the difference was just trying to compare the levels of danger. Example anyone whose been to Colombia outside of the big 4 (Cali, med, bogota, cartegena) knows its very very stupid to take out an iPhone or walk around with anything of value (nice watch etc) particularly at night. Thanks again to anyone with more info on GDL though!


I haven't found that true for the parts of Mexico City where I spend most of my time, but then I don't have a nice watch or an expensive cell phone and am usually home by 10 PM.


----------

